# Text aus Dateie lesen, JOptionPane



## The_S (7. Mrz 2005)

Hi, irgendwie kann ich bei meinem JApplet nicht aus einer Datei, welche im selben Verzeichnis wie die *.class und die *.html Datei liegt lesen. Bei einem JFrame funktioniert das allerdings.


```
BufferedReader buff = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("random.txt"));
```

beim Testen ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass JOptionPane nicht funktioniert. diese Anweisung wird einfach ignoriert. Bei einem JFrame funktioniert es wiederum.


```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, buff.readLine());
```

Ich bekomme auch keine Excption geworfen ...

Die Frage existiert auch noch in einem anderen Forum, nur so zur Ergänzung ... http://www.jforum.de/showthread.php?t=1100


----------



## Sky (7. Mrz 2005)

Wie sieht denn dein Catch-Block aus?

Nimm doch mal den folgenden und berichte über das Ergebnis:

```
catch (Exception ex) {
      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, ex.getMessage());
    }
```


----------



## The_S (7. Mrz 2005)

Ergebnis = nix! Weder eine Ausgabe, noch eine Exception in der Konsole  ???:L  :bahnhof:  :cry:


----------



## Sky (7. Mrz 2005)

Wie sieht denn die komplette Methode aus??


----------



## The_S (7. Mrz 2005)

Bin grad auf der Arbeit. Ich post den Code mal wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## The_S (7. Mrz 2005)

```
void getWords() {
    try {
        BufferedReader les = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("random.txt"));
        for (int i = 1; (words[i] = les.readLine()) != null; i++) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,
            words[i]);
        }
    }
    catch (IOException e) {
        JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,
        e);
    }
}
```

[edit] bekomme jetzt eine securityException! Aber ich hab kA warum mir die Konsole das jetzt erst sagt (hab nichts großartiges am Code verändert). Nur wie bekomme ich die weg? Und vor allem warum bekomme ich die? Die Datei liegt doch im selben Verzeichnis wie alles andere auch  ???:L


----------



## The_S (7. Mrz 2005)

Nur so als Info, weiß jetzt (mehr oder weniger) warum ich manchmal eine securityException bekomme und manchmal nicht. Wenn ich die Methode gleich in der main aufrufe, dann bekomme ich keine securityException (warum auch immer) aber es geht trotzdem nicht. Rufe ich sie erst zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt auf (z. B. Knopfdruck) wird eine securityException geworfen und es geht natürlich genauso wenig. 

Kann es sein, dass ich den Pfad in Form einer URL angeben muss? Wenn ja wie mache ich das, da das Ding ja lokal liegt. Außerdem soll es später auf dem Server ja auch noch funktionieren ...


----------



## The_S (8. Mrz 2005)

Wird ja langsam eine Alleinunterhaltung  :wink: . Wie ich das Problem lokal löse weiß ich jetzt 
 :arrow: http://www.jforum.de/showthread.php?t=1100&page=2
einfach den Pfad vollständig angeben  ???:L . Wenn sich dann Probleme beim Server ergeben melde ich mich nochmal. Danke


----------



## The_S (14. Mrz 2005)

Dann setze ich die Alleinunterhaltung mal fort ...

Hab meine Seite jetzt Online gestellt, nur bekomme ich jetzt wieder eine SecurityExcpetion geworfen! Ich lese die Datei momentan so


```
BufferedReader fua = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(getCodeBase() + "/quiz.txt"))
```

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Kian (14. Mrz 2005)

Du musst das Applet signieren!
(Das ist übrigens bereits das 4-te-mal in 2 Wochen dass ich so ein Problem hier sehe!)
Sieh' dir mal die anderen Threads an, in 3 Threads hab ich einen Link mit 'ner guten Anleitung reingesetzt!


----------



## The_S (14. Mrz 2005)

Nein muss ich nicht, weil die Datei im selben Verzeichnis liegt wie die *.class Datei. Das hab ich in diesem Thread übrigens auch schon erwähnt.

[edit] habs selbst hinbekommen http://www.jforum.de/showthread.php?t=1100&page=3


----------

